# In which I learn where the horn is...



## Simusid (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been on my first crew for just a few shifts and we finally had a bit of down time for my very time in the drivers seat of our unit (I think but I'm not sure that it's a GMC 4500).   It's the biggest thing by FAR that I have ever driven and I was damned nervous about backing it up, let me tell you....

So it's about 7 PM and pretty much pitch dark.   We're at the deserted end of our mall.   My task is a very simple straightline, then 180 and loop back to where I started.   Simple.  Keep in mind I've NEVER sat in the drivers seat, it was dark and we didn't go over any of the aux controls (this was just a driving intro).   I'm tall, the previous driver is shorter, I reach down to grab what I'm guessing is the seat lever to slide it back ***HOOOOOONNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKK***

Yeah, I had no idea there was a horn button on the floor under my left boot, and I couldn't feel it either!   I thought it was the lever I just grabbed!    Long story short, mall security asked us to leave 

I drove to quarters after our next call and backed in with no prob, so that was good!


----------



## allvitals09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I wish i had come buy that night it would have been awsome to see. lol. I was there the night it was mentioned you would start driving....You did look a little nervous.


E


----------



## DGreno (Oct 26, 2009)

Ha! In fire trucks (ours anyway) That button is for the Federal Q siren! Its funny when people accidently hit that. Some of the older trucks have that and a horn button too. It will startle you with out a doubt.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 26, 2009)

Hrm.  I don't think any of our rigs have that.  Though I did once go to honk at a guy who cut me off while I was driving the rig, only to forget the 'horn siren' button was on.  So instead of 'honk' I got 'woowoowooo'.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 26, 2009)

I had a funny one similar to this.

My wife a few months ago had a cardiac episode (turns out it was an anxiety attack). anyways, we called 911 to get her some rapid transport to the hospital because we weren't from the area and I had no Idea were any of the hospitals were. So.... FD shows up in a type 1 or type 3 ambulance and I tell them that I'm going with them to the hospital. So I hop in front and we transport. WELL.... because I'm not super familiar with the setup of the type 1/3 ambulance, I accidently end up hitting the wail button upon exiting the ambulance in the bay (at around 1:30 am) and I'm sure everyone had something to say about me at the station after they left. I think I hit it with my knee, but I'm not exactly sure how I flipped the toggle on


----------



## Sail195 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am pretty sure we work for the same dept and ya its a 4500 and my first night driving i steeped on that stupid horn switch like 3 different times because I put my foot there when I drive in my truck lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 26, 2009)

I just made darned sure that the siren was never in the HF mode... for it's just a wee bit embarrassing when you're climbing out of the cab at the ED and your thumb hits the steering wheel horn....:blush:


----------



## emtfarva (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL... I could see the mall cops coming over with there little flashy light car and asking you to leave... Haha... I love how they all think that they are real cops... BTW those trucks you guys have are awesome... I love the colors... but they are huge!


----------



## Simusid (Oct 26, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> BTW those trucks you guys have are awesome... I love the colors... but they are huge!









Yup, I love them too!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 26, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> Haha... I love how they all think that they are real cops...



You're on private property. Unless you're responding to a call, if they tell you to leave, you leave.


----------



## Simusid (Oct 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> You're on private property. Unless you're responding to a call, if they tell you to leave, you leave.



Yup, which is why we left.


----------

